
Wikipedia removing support for old browsers - akavel
https://en.wikipedia.org/sec-warning
======
groovybits
At the bottom of that page is a link to general browser recommendations:
[https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/HTTPS/Browser_Recommenda...](https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/HTTPS/Browser_Recommendations)

One piece of advice that I'm glad to see included in that link: "Disable or
uninstall any 3rd party "anti-virus" software. Most of them do more harm than
good when they interfere with your browser's secure connections."

If you're using Windows, there is little need to use anything other than
Defender (built-in). Any 3rd party anti-virus is intercepting your traffic for
analysis.

Some 3rd party anti-viruses are even crashing browsers:
[https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/17555930](https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/17555930)

